# The long awaited QL2 Guide



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Tue, 12 Dec 2000 12:13:22 -0500*
If you‘d like any help with the guide I‘d be glad to provide what I can
remember having recently graduated.
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Pte Sean 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, December 08, 2000 3:09 PM
> Subject: QL2 Guide
>
>
> > I was thinking about doing a "guide to QL2" for some of the new guys at
my
> unit...full of all the little things you wish you knew before you joined.
I
> just thought it would help them be a bit more prepared for their course.
If
> those of you who plan on joining, or have joined and are waiting to do
your
> QL2, want a copy, I would gladly post it. Just let me know
> > Sean
> >
> > _________________________________________________________________
> > Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
> > Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21
> years of age and older!
> >
> >
> >
> > Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer
> nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates
have
> seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly
> disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Pte Sean" <private_sean@budweiser.com>* on *13 Dec 2000 00:18:00 -0000*
Alright, here it is, in all its glory, my guide to QL2. Finally.  Remember, though, that the information in here was from MY QL2 in Wainwright this past summeryour course could be quite different than mine, but there is some information here that is universal.
When I mentioned doing this guide on this list, someone brought up the valid point that by sharing these little hints and tips, I am lessening the stress level for the recruits, thereby making it harder for the instructors to gauge their ability to adapt. Most of the things you will find here were things that other people from other units seemed to be fully aware of when I arrived for my course. Some of it will probably seem like common sense to a lot of youI was sworn in at the beginning of May and my course started on May 29, so I hadnt been around long enough to know anything. **** , I didnt even know how to put my webbing together.
The purpose of this wonderful little guide is to spare some of you the embarrassment of starting your course and not having a friggin clue. Trust me, its no fun to be completely clueless. Of course I was not the only one, but seeing the ones who had their **** togetherit would have been nice to be on the ball to start the course.
I will start it off with PT. Everyone wants to know what the PT is like, how much they should run before their course starts, etc etc. It really isnt that bad. We started by running 2km at a pretty slow pace, and wed stop every 500 m or so to do pushups and crunches. Every 2nd day, we would jog to the drill hall and do circuit training. It was nothing impossible, the key is to push yourself as hard as you can. As for PT before you leave for your course, it can be tough to start a program, especially if you havent done one before, or if you have gone through a long period of laziness, wherein you have done next to nothing. If you fit into the second group, and you decide to start running, and you go out and make it about 100m and you think you are going to have a heart attack, have no fear. A buddy of mine had that same problem. He solved it by running as far as he could, and then hed stop, and walk for 3 minutes. Then hed start running again for as far as he could. And hed repeat that cycle five or six times a day. He kept doing that for about a week, and then, instead of walking for 3 minutes, he walked for 2. Within a month he was running 3  clicks no problem.
For those of you who already do a lot of running, you wont have to start out like that. Just keep building your speed and your distance. On my course our final run was about 8km, and we sprinted over the last 200m or so. 8km may sound like a lot to some people, but its really not all that bad. By the end of the course I actually enjoyed PT.
To summarize, if you arent running now, you should start. Its also a good idea to do pushups and situps every day. Even if you just do as many of each as you can every morning, by the time you go on course, youll be doing more than you ever thought you could. 
Moving right alongI will now delve deep into the wonderful, magical world of FEET. I had some rather significant foot problems, and its not fun, believe me. When you are issued your boots, make sure they fit PERFECTLY. And go for walks in them, break them in, or you will pay for it later.
Its also a good idea to get some athletic insoles for your boots. When I was issued mine there was no insole in them at all, so being the ingenious guy that I am, I headed to the surplus store to see if I could pick up something that would do the trick. I managed to get some thick wool insoles, size 13, and I figured I could cut them down to size 10 . Those damn things almost got me RTUd. They were too thick, so the top of my foot endlessly rubbed against a little strip of leather where the boot tongue meets the rest of the boot, right on top of your foot. I had an infected foot worn right down to the flesh in one spot ..It was pretty nasty. On our first weekend off I picked up some better insoles in town, and they were awesome. Wearing my boots is like wearing a pair of shoes now.
Its also a good idea to get a couple pair of black dress socks. Wear them as a liner underneath your wool socks, it will give you more sock on sock friction, as opposed to sock on skin friction.
You will want to pick up a cheap pair of "flip flops" somewhere as well. Showering in bare feet is a bad idea. Athletes foot is a major problem for a lot of people, so just grab a pair now.
The next topic has a misleading title, but lack of intelligence,  I have named it HOW TO PASS INSPECTIONS.  No. you cant hire a maid, and yes, you will have to scrub toilets and shine your boots every day. But a few simple tricks can make prepping for inspection a whole lot more manageable.
First of all, when you are issued all your kit, look over ALL of it. You are specifically looking for broken items, or items that, for whatever reason, are no longer useable. For example, the person who owned one of my combat shirts prior to me had gone to the liberty of writing his or her name, BILKES, in massive letters across the upper back of it, with the number 69 below it. Maybe they played for the regimental basketball team and this was what they considered their jersey, I really dont know. But just look over your kit and make sure its all good to go. Any broken straps, cuts, tears, etc will lead to you trying to explain to your section commander why you didnt get it replaced at your unit, which is really no fun.
While you are looking over your kit, look for any strands of thread coming from seams. They will need to be carefully burned off with a lighter. I dont know how many times I heard "sweet mother of God, soldier, I could rappel an entire battalion down the friggin rope hanging off your jacket."
Next up is the issue of your bathroom kit. You know, your toothbrush, toothpaste, deodorant, soap, and shaving equipment. You will want to buy 2 of everything. One set you will keep with your personal stuff, the other set will be put in your inspection locker NEVER TO BE TOUCHED AGAIN. Its just too difficult to try and make sure your razor is spotless and your shaving cream lid doesnt have any shaving cream on it and your soap is dry and hairlessjust get a set that you can leave in your drawer.
Similarly, you will want a 2nd pair of shoes. Just pick up a crappy pair from Walmart or where ever. On my course, after PT, we had 15 minutes to shower, shave, get into combats and be out on the road to go for breakfast. The problem was, for inspection, which was right after breakfast, our shoes had to be on the tops of our lockers, clean and dry. And to accomplish this, we had to use the sink in the cleaning room.one faucet shared by 2 platoons. Its just less of a headache to get another pair of shoes. I think I was the only person on my course who didnt have a second pair. It is also a good idea to go running or walking in them a few times before you go on course. Something about a brand spanking new pair of shoes that never seems to get dirty bothers instructors in a BIG way. If they see that youve been leaving them there, they will make you run in them every day, thus eliminating your reason or having them.
A few of the guys in my section slept underneath their ranger blankets, as opposed to getting right in their bedssaved them a LOT of time in the morning. I was told not to take my ranger blanket with me on course, but I really wish I had because it was a real advantage to them. The instructors didnt like to see them doing it, of course, so you should really only do it if you think you can get away with it. In my opinion, it would be worth the risk.
Oh, its also a good idea to make yourself an 8" x 8" square out of cardboard. You can use it to make your inspection shirts perfect. And buy a couple pairs of wool socks!! I had ONE pair of wool socks to use all courseI was issued 3, but 1 pair goes in your inspection locker, 1 pair goes in your buttpack.
Above all else, talk to the people in your unit. They will be able to tell you better than I can what it will be like, and ways for you to prepare yourself. Remember, this guide is by no means 100 correct. This is how it was when I was there, it could be exactly the same for you or it could be considerably different. So take these suggestions with a grain of salt. Good luck
If anyone else has some of their own tricks and timesavers, feel free to tack them on to the bottom of this guide and circulate it to the rest of the list. Thanks for showing an interest, guys.
Sean
_________________________________________________________________
Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years of age and older!


Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Tue, 12 Dec 2000 20:41:43 EST*
Sean,
        Great job! I‘m really glad you did that! I printed it all out. I 
think it‘s going to be a big help on my course.
    Here‘s another question for you: I‘ll most likely be goingalmost for 
sure, as I‘ve already said on a combined QL2\3 infantry course this summer 
@CFB Meaford. I might just not have been reading very carefully, but are you 
issued kit at your unit even before you go away? I think that‘s what you 
said, but I‘m not sure. How will the combined QL2\3 course differ from just 
the QL2 course as far as administration of the course is concerned, not the 
content? From what I gather, QL2 is said to be a CF standard and then the QL3 
part will be my infantry training. Does that basically mean that my course is 
going to be real hard-assed in order to fit everything in to one summer?
    As far as the PT goes, your advice was a big help. I think I‘m going to 
practice curcuit training and I‘ll try to be able to do as much over 2k‘s as 
possible. 
    Like most recruits, I‘m a little uneasy about the course. I‘ll just be 17 
by a few days when I get to Meaford, but is it pretty safe to say that as 
long as recruits can do the PT, don‘t deliberately do anything to piss 
anybody off, and always give 110 they‘ll I‘ll be fine?
    When I first went to see my future unit parade and to talk to the 
recruiter, a W.O. there said that as long as I can do the PT and give my 
damndest I certainly will do fine on the course. Is that true? Or is it just 
lip service to get one more recruit to join?
        Thanks a lot Sean and all.
                        - Matt B.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 13 Dec 2000 02:11:59 *
   What i got from my instructors when I did my 2‘s is that if they see a 
soldier put lots of effort into everything that you do, you should be fine. 
As long as you don‘t slack off or give up, then you‘ll be fine. Never look 
tired or sad. Every morning at 05:00 when they wake you up and your SGT asks 
how are you feeling, say something like "Excellent SGT" or something like 
that, just to show that you are motivated and want to be there.
   As far as inspections go, a trick that i learned is that when it comes to 
locker inspections, get one person to do one part of the locker for the 
whole section, platoon whatever. so that everything  looks the same. Assign 
jobs to people so that everything will be uniform. Thats one of the biggest 
issues on a ql2 course. Uniformity. If everyones different than your whole 
platoon will look slack. The key to inspections is effort and uniformity. 
Keep that in mind and you will have no problem. And always remember, the 
instructors have to **** on you no matter what. Even if you worked really 
hard on your shacks and your uniform is perfect, for the first little while 
in your military careers will be filled with jackings. ANd when you get 
jacked, and everyone does, remember, that it‘s part of the training, and its 
supposed to happen. In one ear, think about it, out the other. If you get 
all stressed out every time you get jacked, your moral will go down, and you 
will be in a world of ****.
   All that said, good luck on your course, and remember, its a culure shock 
and everyone goes through it. Soldier on.
Peter
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: The long awaited QL2 Guide
>Date: Tue, 12 Dec 2000 20:41:43 EST
>
>Sean,
>         Great job! I‘m really glad you did that! I printed it all out. I
>think it‘s going to be a big help on my course.
>     Here‘s another question for you: I‘ll most likely be goingalmost for
>sure, as I‘ve already said on a combined QL2\3 infantry course this summer
>@CFB Meaford. I might just not have been reading very carefully, but are 
>you
>issued kit at your unit even before you go away? I think that‘s what you
>said, but I‘m not sure. How will the combined QL2\3 course differ from just
>the QL2 course as far as administration of the course is concerned, not the
>content? From what I gather, QL2 is said to be a CF standard and then the 
>QL3
>part will be my infantry training. Does that basically mean that my course 
>is
>going to be real hard-assed in order to fit everything in to one summer?
>     As far as the PT goes, your advice was a big help. I think I‘m going 
>to
>practice curcuit training and I‘ll try to be able to do as much over 2k‘s 
>as
>possible.
>     Like most recruits, I‘m a little uneasy about the course. I‘ll just be 
>17
>by a few days when I get to Meaford, but is it pretty safe to say that as
>long as recruits can do the PT, don‘t deliberately do anything to piss
>anybody off, and always give 110 they‘ll I‘ll be fine?
>     When I first went to see my future unit parade and to talk to the
>recruiter, a W.O. there said that as long as I can do the PT and give my
>damndest I certainly will do fine on the course. Is that true? Or is it 
>just
>lip service to get one more recruit to join?
>         Thanks a lot Sean and all.
>                         - Matt B.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Tue, 12 Dec 2000 22:16:46 -0500*
I‘d like to add a few comments from a trainer‘s point of view:
Your instructors have all been there before, they know about the second set
of everything. If your shaving articles are too clean, too dry and
collecting dust, an astute inspecting NCO or officer just might ask to see
the ones you used that morning. This is actually a health issue, it‘s not
just chicken****. Poorly cleaned razors and toothbrushes can contribute to
infections. By all means have a second set, but give the ones you use the
care they deserve.
Sleep in your bed and learn to make it quickly and well. You‘ll be more
comfortable, better rested and ready to learn, and the bedding gets cleaned
regularly which your ranger blanket or sleeping bag on the floor may not.
You might occasionally get a blast for a less than perfect bed - but no-one
ever failed the course for a poor hospital corner.
Balance your time and allocate it in proportion to the importance of the
task. A seemingly enraged MCpl who doesn‘t think your clean and shone boots
are at his "standard" may seem like a serious thing that you want to
dedicate time to avoid, but it‘s a lot less important than failing a written
or practical test the next day because you spent your time on kit beyond the
actual need instead of studying. The boots may get you a "yell burn", but
the failed test will take you one step toward failing the course.
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
----- Original Message -----
From: Pte Sean 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, December 12, 2000 7:18 PM
Subject: The long awaited QL2 Guide
> Alright, here it is, in all its glory, my guide to QL2. Finally.
Remember, though, that the information in here was from MY QL2 in Wainwright
this past summer.your course could be quite different than mine, but there
is some information here that is universal.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 13 Dec 2000 16:01:48 EST*
Yeah, what you guys said sounds good. I was at a Cadet Camp @ CFB 
Bordensssshhhh. don‘t tell anyone :  and I learned that it‘s usually 
better to find who does what best, concerning inspections, and have them, 
including yourself, all do what you excel at.
    Is there ever any time available to discuss this think with your mates so 
you can get your **** together?
    Also, I don‘t really understand something regarding the instructors. Some 
on the list said that even if you do something which normally may be 
considered perfect, the instructor still might yell at you. Not quite sure 
why. Is it just to see how you handle stress, or is it because they were bred 
to hate little wanna-be‘s like me? My thinking, is that if I spit blood for 
my instructors, why would they yell at me for doing nothing wrong?
    I‘m more worried than I need to, maybe. But I really think that after 
school university or not I want to make the military my career, so I don‘t 
wanna mess that up by doing badly on a course now. Kind of a lot of pressure, 
or so it seems to me.
    Thanks,
                Matt B.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Pte Sean" <private_sean@budweiser.com>* on *14 Dec 2000 01:02:37 -0000*
it has been my experience that if the instructors have it in their mind that they will fail you, then they will fail you, regardless of the job you have done. piss your instructor off enough and he isnt going to be pleased with you, and will jack you up accordingly. 
i can recall some inspections lasting close to 3 hours, where our swing nco went through EVERYTHING. all you can really do to stay sane is not worry about it. do your absolute best, of course, but i dont think my platoon passed a single inspection, and i thought we generally did an outstanding job. thats just the nature of being on course. at first it sort of messed me up mentally, to do so much work and then recieve a long verbal bashing for it. but after about a week of it i just learned to accept it. my section commander would come along, look in my drawer, and yell "YOUR TOOTHBRUSH IS SLIGHTLY OFF CENTER", and then he‘d stir the drawer up.
Someone raised a good point. that point being that you should get one person to do the same thing on everybody‘s stuff. it will really help a lot, especially at that start of the course. My instructors seemed to change the way they wanted things set up, daily, just to throw us off, and at that time everyone was doing their own kit..and sometimes the message that this or that was now being set up differently, wouldnt get around to everybody.
i hope to revise my QL2 guide a bit...i did it in a bit of a rush, so any input you guys have at this point would be really helpful.
i wouldnt mind including a weapons cleaning section to it. i heard that silicon boot spray takes the carbon right off, but i am hesitant to include it since i havent tried it myself...
I just saw that video clip from this hour has 22 minutes... i thought it was very well put together. i even saw a guy from my unit, which was neat.
was that rick mercer on the c9?
On Wed, 13 Dec 2000 16:01:48 EST Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
>Yeah, what you guys said sounds good. I was at a Cadet Camp @ CFB 
>Bordensssshhhh. don‘t tell anyone :  and I learned that it‘s usually 
>better to find who does what best, concerning inspections, and have them, 
>including yourself, all do what you excel at.
>    Is there ever any time available to discuss this think with your mates so 
>you can get your **** together?
>    Also, I don‘t really understand something regarding the instructors. Some 
>on the list said that even if you do something which normally may be 
>considered perfect, the instructor still might yell at you. Not quite sure 
>why. Is it just to see how you handle stress, or is it because they were bred 
>to hate little wanna-be‘s like me? My thinking, is that if I spit blood for 
>my instructors, why would they yell at me for doing nothing wrong?
>    I‘m more worried than I need to, maybe. But I really think that after 
>school university or not I want to make the military my career, so I don‘t 
>wanna mess that up by doing badly on a course now. Kind of a lot of pressure, 
>or so it seems to me.
>    Thanks,
>                Matt B.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
_________________________________________________________________
Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years of age and older!


Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 13 Dec 2000 21:00:14 EST*
Ok. I‘m just worried about FAILING. I can‘t see any reason for it, because 
I‘ll do my best and be fit, and I have a nack for learning about the 
military, but I‘m just nervous about failing the course. All the servicemen 
I‘m associated with are tough buggers, and they said the course was real 
tough on them, one of them said he almost quit.
I‘m anxious to get back from course and let the list know how me and my 
platoon did, but that‘s quite a ways away. 
    Thanks, Sean.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Wed, 13 Dec 2000 21:17:17 -0500*
I wouldn‘t worry about. I‘d say 70 of people pass the ones who fail
probably didn‘t really want to be there to begin with. It‘s nothing to worry
about.
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, December 13, 2000 9:00 PM
Subject: Re: The long awaited QL2 Guide
> Ok. I‘m just worried about FAILING. I can‘t see any reason for it, because
> I‘ll do my best and be fit, and I have a nack for learning about the
> military, but I‘m just nervous about failing the course. All the
servicemen
> I‘m associated with are tough buggers, and they said the course was real
> tough on them, one of them said he almost quit.
> I‘m anxious to get back from course and let the list know how me and my
> platoon did, but that‘s quite a ways away.
>     Thanks, Sean.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Wed, 13 Dec 2000 20:49:12 -0700*
That‘s why all the BS, on your course.. to start you on your way to being a
tough bugger.......
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, December 13, 2000 7:00 PM
Subject: Re: The long awaited QL2 Guide
> Ok. I‘m just worried about FAILING. I can‘t see any reason for it, because
> I‘ll do my best and be fit, and I have a nack for learning about the
> military, but I‘m just nervous about failing the course. All the
servicemen
> I‘m associated with are tough buggers, and they said the course was real
> tough on them, one of them said he almost quit.
> I‘m anxious to get back from course and let the list know how me and my
> platoon did, but that‘s quite a ways away.
>     Thanks, Sean.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 13 Dec 2000 23:38:55 -0500*
Hey Matt B.,
You‘re probably lucky, because being 17 you‘ll only have to shave once a 
week :  On the downside though, you won‘t be legally allowed to celibrate 
your free time in the mess hall.
Matt S
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 14 Dec 2000 11:35:02 EST*
Pro‘s and Con‘s, Matt S., .. pros and cons.
        :
        Matt B.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

